# GR Magazine Announces the Winners of the Diesel Railway Contest



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Today _Garden Railways Magazine_ announced the winners of the diesel railway contest held last Dec/Jan.









Diesel Garden Railway Contest Winners


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Todd looking forward to Dec. copy.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Todd.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. 

There going to publish the winners from 3rd in Aug, 2nd in Oct, to 1st place in Dec. That's unusual.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.

This just demonstrates what I've said all along.

It is not about the operating system, the $$$ or length of the trains you run, or even your modeling prowess. It comes down to hard work, level of detail, innovation, consistancy of theme, plausability, and making the most of what you have to work with.

Of course being able to write is a plus.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Todd! It's about time the T&LB made it to the pages of GR. Just griped that I'm gonna have to wait for a while to see it!

Now wold you like to change categories and enter again? I can bring a few of my live steamers over..


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

"Bravo Zulu"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 22 Jun 2013 11:05 PM 
Congratulations, Todd! It's about time the T&LB made it to the pages of GR. Just griped that I'm gonna have to wait for a while to see it!

Now wold you like to change categories and enter again? I can bring a few of my live steamers over..










I don't know that they are holding such a contest at this time.








You know that you are welcome to bring your live steamers over here and run them anytime that we are not committed elsewhere. Feel free to bring the whole live-steamer group. It will be nice not to clean track for a change. Just be mindful of our 8-foot diameter curves.

On another note, how about some of STMTP's photos from the June 9 open house? STMTP has the best pics of the T&LBRR (and probably about every railroad that she has visited) and certainly better than the ones that I submitted to _GR Magazine_.

Thanks


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Todd, but what's the prize? 

Victor, are we supposed to know what "Bravo Zulu" refers to or means?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 23 Jun 2013 11:38 PM 
Congrats, Todd, but what's the prize? 

Victor, are we supposed to know what "Bravo Zulu" refers to or means? 

First Place Finish- $300. Publication Fees - $275. Acknowledgement of Accomplishment (and Bragging Rights) - Priceless!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

@Joe: An international Naval term, since WWII for "Well Done" and has entered common parlance in vocabulary in other areas. The flags signal the letter "B" and "Z", recognized by many sea faring nations and logistics fraternity today.


Brgds,
Victor


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

So it's not a Chinese lantern


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a lantern by any means .


When all forms of communication fail (on land, sea or air), with no power, electronics or hydraulics - you can resort to the use of hard international maritime signaling recognizable from miles away:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad was a signalman in the Navy, USS Fort Mandan, 1959 - 1962.
He did the morse code on the lamps, and the flags..

He is in the movie "The Longest Day"!
The Longest Day 

you cant see him physically, but you can see his signals flashing on his ship in the distance,
in a brief scene filmed at dusk.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 24 Jun 2013 05:29 AM 

So it's not a Chinese lantern 










I thought it was a box kite


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Saw this on-line today.









Wink Wink


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Todd. Looking forward to seeing it in GR.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)




----------

